#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Reservoir >  >  >  Petroleum Engineering Handbook for the Practicing Engineer by M. A. Mian

## capimilo

I will highly appreciate if anybody can help me to get the following book:

Petroleum Engineering Handbook for the Practicing Engineer by M. A. Mian

There are some posts at forum related with, but links are not working any longer. I have even sent some message to some forum users but nobody answered my petition.
I need this book urgently. Please help me.


Warmest regards
CapimiloSee More: Petroleum Engineering Handbook for the Practicing Engineer by M. A. Mian

----------


## fcalveteg

I'm also interested in this book.

In this link: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Let the books: 
Thomas O. Allen - Production Operations - Vol.I (2 Edition).
Thomas O. Allen - Production Operations - Vol.II (3 Edition).

If anyone has the complementary volumes of each edition, can upload please.

----------


## os12

Thanks a lot  fcalveteg!

----------


## gateaux_boy

Thank for shared.

----------


## jonyavalos

Excuse me, but a message saying that i dont have permission to download the file appears.
Can you fix it please?
Greetings from Mexico

----------


## seje142

I will highly appreciate if anybody can help me to get the following book:

Petroleum Engineering Handbook for the Practicing Engineer by M. A. Mian

the link is not working

----------


## Abouroqia

The link is not working
please
anyone still has the book can share it (abouzidan87@gmail.com)

Thanks

----------


## Abouroqia

The link is not working
please
anyone still has the book can share it (abouzidan87@gmail.com)

Thanks

----------


## Marty Thompson

It appears that there never was a link, no one has shared this. I do not have it either.

----------


## Abouroqia

volume II is available in google books with some hidden pages but still we can get information from it, whever I prefer to have it in complete in pdf.
I will look for it in our min library for now.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Abouroqia

volume II is available in google books with some hidden pages but still we can get information from it, whever I prefer to have it complete in pdf.
I will look for it in our min library for now.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Poloc4

here its the  Petroleum Engineering Handbook for the Practicing Engineer Vol. II 

by M. A. Mian 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Marty Thompson

"https://mega.nz/#!44BHmTjT!OKojGhqyOb96dFX5pXPHu4n5hFxztBQX2sYb1Ak  Wab0"

See More: Petroleum Engineering Handbook for the Practicing Engineer by M. A. Mian

----------


## Marty Thompson

"https://mega.nz/#!44BHmTjT!OKojGhqyOb96dFX5pXPHu4n5hFxztBQX2sYb1Ak  Wab0"

----------


## petronpetro

thanks

----------


## proz4c

Can anybody Upload VOLUME 1? I would really appreciate that!

----------


## vissu.samurai

Thanks poloc4

----------


## neetish19

Can anyone give me the link for volume 1???

----------


## parth_2794

Thank you

----------


## Driilling

Thanks alot Brother I really appreciated

----------


## nvnvnv

Can anyone give me the link for volume 1???

----------


## thebo

Hi Abouroqui,
Please upload complete vol 1 and 2 if possible

----------


## DAH7542

Can anyone share volume 1 with me? I'd appreciate that

----------


## DAH7542

> "https://mega.nz/#!44BHmTjT!OKojGhqyOb96dFX5pXPHu4n5hFxztBQX2sYb1Ak  Wab0"



Thanks man but this is volume 2, do you have vol 1?

----------


## turtas

Poloc4, thank you for sharing the book.

See More: Petroleum Engineering Handbook for the Practicing Engineer by M. A. Mian

----------

